# subclinical hypothyroidism



## renaew

Does anyone know the icd-9 dx code for subclinical hypothyroidism?

Renae, CPC


----------



## dmaec

I'd go with 244.9 
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## renaew

Thanks.

Renae


----------



## scottshar

We use 244.8 since it is acquired and is different in the fact that it shows elevated TSH with normal T4 & T3 results.


----------

